# Do you collect anything?



## kayleee (Feb 1, 2016)

I think collections are cool. I collect different publisher versions of The Lord of the Rings and the Hobbit and other works by Tolkien. I have a bookcase full of them. I'll post a picture if anyone cares. 

What do you collect

Edit: also post a picture of your collections if you're able and willing I would love to see 

Here's a picture of my collection:






Yes those are Gandalf and Saruman salt and pepper shakers


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Feb 1, 2016)

i'd like to see. 

i collect Pokemon cards , Dedenne stuff, Sailor moon stuff , disney tsum tsums  and amiibo cards. thats all i can think of right now


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 1, 2016)

I have a huge collection of Sonic The Hedgehog figures, plushies, etc. I also have a good amount of pokemon merchandise too.


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 1, 2016)

I collect Pok?mon cards, but sadly the ones that were at my dad's house burnt, because there was a fire :c


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Feb 1, 2016)

I like to collect plushies, but i'm falling behind on that.


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 1, 2016)

Here are some pictures:



Spoiler


----------



## boujee (Feb 1, 2016)

Lipstick


----------



## Acruoxil (Feb 1, 2016)

Games, lots of games. :') 

Well besides that I like collecting cans I drink from. I've accumulated all of them up in a separate section of my wardrobe.  I'll take pics sometime.


----------



## Jacob (Feb 1, 2016)

Neff Beanies

Electric Family Bracelets

Disney Infinity Figures ( I have over 100! )

collectibles on this site


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Feb 1, 2016)

I collect amiibos, pokemon cards/figurines/related things, TokiDoki figurines, and just a lot of video game related collectible items, right nww I am debating on buying a nenderoid.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Feb 1, 2016)

I collect Pokemon cards, Magic the Gathering cards, Nintendo DS/3DS games, good book series, mp3 music files, and gem and mineral specimens.
Also TBT collectibles, but I don't think they count.


----------



## milkyi (Feb 1, 2016)

I have a pretty big video game collection, which is probably turning into a hoarding now.



Spoiler: pix



http://i.imgur.com/5YIOPPY.jpg
^ I know it's really bad to have them on stacks but hush.

http://i.imgur.com/xHuoScA.jpg
^ My Xbox One ft Internet Router.

http://i.imgur.com/K4xd9TF.jpg
^ I know I'm disguisting there's dust everywhere.

http://i.imgur.com/QIOTPWz.jpg
^ Old Xbox 360 and Wii U.

http://i.imgur.com/GMEGMwR.jpg
^ More stacks, yaaay.

http://i.imgur.com/aWTynXt.jpg
^ Bins filled with all sorts of games.

http://i.imgur.com/yqTBNRW.jpg
^ Bought something from Digital Press when I visted family in New Jersey. Also more bins filled with games.

http://i.imgur.com/x5Kh6ZO.jpg
^ Random DSI XL I found laying around

http://i.imgur.com/3RaILjS.jpg
^ My favorite 3DS and DS games together that I didn't want to put on the stack of doom.

http://i.imgur.com/jUPS6gt.jpg
^ My current 3DS.


----------



## kayleee (Feb 1, 2016)

MapleLeafKangaroos said:


> I collect Pok?mon cards, but sadly the ones that were at my dad's house burnt, because there was a fire :c



I'm sorry to hear that!!


----------



## radioloves (Feb 1, 2016)

I collect tsum tsum plushies and studio ghibli stuffed animal and toys: I have a whole closet full of my favourite stuffed animals


----------



## Llust (Feb 1, 2016)

nail polish and pokemon cards


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Feb 1, 2016)

kayleee said:


> I think collections are cool. I collect different publisher versions of The Lord of the Rings and the Hobbit and other works by Tolkien. I have a bookcase full of them. I'll post a picture if anyone cares.
> 
> What do you collect
> 
> Edit: also post a picture of your collections if you're able and willing I would love to see



That's awesome. I would love to see a picture of your collection.  I do the same with certain books. I have  quite a few different copies of The Secret Garden, Huckleberry Finn, etc. I love the different illustations and book covers of each one. I have some that are vintage and some newer ones too.

I also collect pop up books, Disney snow globes, and dollhouse miniatures.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh, I also collect unique dolls. I recently got one called "Little Miss No Name". She's was made in 1965.  I can't post a pic, but you can look her up. My husband says she's really creepy. I think she just looks sad.


----------



## Megan. (Feb 1, 2016)

I collect anime figures and hello kitty plushies.


----------



## Kuroh (Feb 1, 2016)

I collect quite a few things, but mostly Sonic merchandise and anime/video game related items


Spoiler: Sonic merch is displayed on different shelves but this is one of the other collections~


----------



## Finnian (Feb 1, 2016)

Nendroids, Figmas, and other anime and video game merch and stuffed animals and cool money (like 50 cent pieces and Canadian money)


----------



## Pokes (Feb 1, 2016)

Stuffed animal toys/plushies and videogames.

you can never have enough of them c:


----------



## Thunder (Feb 1, 2016)

I used to travel a bit when I was kid and bottlecaps were one of the easier things to collect. So I've got a collection of bottlecaps somewhere with it's own collection of dust.


----------



## kayleee (Feb 1, 2016)

TheGreatBrain said:


> That's awesome. I would love to see a picture of your collection.  I do the same with certain books. I have  quite a few different copies of The Secret Garden, Huckleberry Finn, etc. I love the different illustations and book covers of each one. I have some that are vintage and some newer ones too.
> 
> I also collect pop up books, Disney snow globes, and dollhouse miniatures.
> 
> ...



I added a picture to the first post! 
I looked up Little Miss No Name, she does look quite sad. I'm not sure which one you have but there was a blue one on google images with two faces that is very creepy!


----------



## Miii (Feb 2, 2016)

Stone and glass plugs :3 This is my collection so far. The first row, to the left is all acrylic. The second row, in the middle is stone; in order from top to bottom they are purple agate, Tibetan agate (from Tibet), opalite, and blue tiger's eye. The third row is stone with one glass. In order, they are Chinese jade (from China lol), red goldstone (I sadly only have one now because my two cats like to steal and hide my jewelry for months at a time), blue goldstone, and the bottom one is glass (that pair is my favorite) And in case anyone was wondering what size these are, they're 19mm or 3/4 inch 

I also have a manga collection. Haven't added anything to it in a for a while, but I will at some point :3 I even have a collectable L card (from death note) and Ichigo's bankai from bleach lol


----------



## Celestis (Feb 2, 2016)

i like to collect pokemon cards and stuffed animals. both of them are decently sized, haha.


----------



## galacticmoss (Feb 2, 2016)

I collect loads of things! Mostly video game or anime related merchandise. I have a few Pokemon plush and I love figurines! Right now I mostly collect Funko Pops and Amiibos. I have close to 150 Pops, I have every single Amiibo figure currently released in the US and I am working on my AC Amiibo card collection as well. I have also been trying to get some higher quality figures, but they are so expensive! o(╥﹏╥)o Currently I have only five Nendoroids from different series, but I would like to try to get more along with some Figma. My dream is to one day be able to afford to buy some Marvel Hot Toys haha


----------



## CuteYuYu (Feb 2, 2016)

I collect cute phone charms, keychains, plushies~
I used to collect pokemon cards too!


----------



## ZebraQueen (Feb 2, 2016)

I collect zebras and seashell. .... also now bottle caps


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Feb 2, 2016)

Dead things like bones, feathers, bugs, teeth, etc.

Giraffes, mostly plushes but also a few sculptures, a tapestry etc.

Mustaches, have a giant one for a car but I don't trust where I live enough to use it, stickers, a mug, many many fake mustaches.

Monster High dolls, I really like the look of them and I have maybe 10 or so of them now.

Zombies, I don't have too many zombies but I really enjoy zombie themed items, I have some paper crafts from a calendar my friend got me, a few figurines, a hoodie, a few shirts with zombie themes, etc.

Rocks, mostly semi-precious stones and gems, mostly rough but I plan on tumbling and maybe even faceting some of them, I have 2 tumblers and a JoolTool to work on them with. I have many boxes and bags of stones that I collect rock hounding and buy online.


----------



## visibleghost (Feb 2, 2016)

i have a small manga collection ;;


----------



## Belle of Pripyat (Feb 2, 2016)

I collect gemstones and the Animal Crossing Amiibo cards. I'm not much of a collector, though, because clutter causes anxiety and I throw stuff out where there's "too much." The stones and cards don't take up much space.


----------



## Chiisanacx (Feb 2, 2016)

I collect pokemon plushies and pokemon trading card game cards. I've only started my plushie collection last year ever since I went to the Pokemon center in Japan its too adorable not to buy a plushie from there. ///if you ever happen to go to Japan and have a love for nintendo, I suggest going to a pokemon center/// And I've been collecting pokemon cards ever since I was a kid.


----------



## irlgarbodor (Feb 2, 2016)

I like to collect tarot cards! I have quite a few decks, but I haven't bought one in a while because I have pretty much all of the decks I've ever wanted, and I kinda needed to take a break from spending! ^^;


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 2, 2016)

Music.. vinyl records and a crapton of mp3files mostly.. sometimes cds..


----------



## kayleee (Feb 2, 2016)

irlgarbodor said:


> I like to collect tarot cards! I have quite a few decks, but I haven't bought one in a while because I have pretty much all of the decks I've ever wanted, and I kinda needed to take a break from spending! ^^;



Oh awesome! I have three decks, I wouldn't really call myself a collector since I have so few but I think they're so pretty  what decks do you have?


----------



## Hatori (Feb 2, 2016)

When I was younger, I used to collect Pokemon cards, stickers, fake tattoos, No. 2 wooden pencils, erasers, and rocks. 

Pokemon cards are collected by many many people, and I would do the same. I loved the different kinds of artwork provided for each Pokemon and thoroughly enjoyed looking at them. I had dozens of sticker books full of different kinds of stickers ranging from different colors and images. I had a load of no. 2 wooden pencils with different patterns on it as well. I used to keep them all in pouches or a huge pencil box. The erasers I collected were also of different kinds: erasor tops, small, big, round, diff. colors, with images, or none. My favorite kind of erasers would have to be the Pokemon eraser tops, like these: 



Spoiler: x










As for the rocks, I had gone to a rock museum for a few times by school field trip or going together with family. I would collect rocks or stones that I personally thought looked nice. 
Lastly, the fake tattoos I would collect were ones you could get from vending machines, like these for example: 



Spoiler:  x













 I had collected a hefty amount of them during my childhood but unfortunately I lost most of my collections while moving into a different home. I have a few pieces of each here and there but I would not constitute that as a "collection" anymore. Maybe I'll try gathering some up again some time


----------



## Capeet (Feb 2, 2016)

I collect postcards, mostly through Postcrossing. My collection is still relatively small. I have about 280 postcards from random people from around the world. But sometimes I add cool postcards that I've bought myself to my collection. That's not as much fun though. I haven't counted how many postcards I have in total but I'd estimate that the number's about 350. I don't have good pics of my collection either but here's a shot I took today.

It'd be cool to have the cards on display in my room but I've yet to come up with a good idea as to how to do that.



Spoiler: A collage


----------



## teto (Feb 2, 2016)

I collect gemstones. Right now I have a total of about 80, but I'm hoping to get more.

i'm running out of places to put them though eheh


----------



## newleaves (Feb 2, 2016)

gemstones, tamagotchis... bracelets... 三⊂( っ⌒◡|


----------



## pickle inkii. (Feb 2, 2016)

I collect tea tins.
Sadly I can't post a pic. (; n ; )


----------



## leahhhhaaaaa (Feb 2, 2016)

I used to collect and sometimes still do- snow globes.


----------



## wassop (Feb 2, 2016)

i have a collection of stickers on my door , entry bracelets/tickets , random stuff from other countries , nail polish , and music files


----------



## Eievui (Feb 2, 2016)

My greatest collection is stuffed animals. I seriously have hundreds! I've liked them ever since I was a kid, and now I just buy some that stand out to me as really cute and well-made.
I also collect snow globes, stickers and because of my obsession when I was younger, I have almost all of the Warrior cats series, minus the newer ones that came out after I stopped reading.


----------



## jiny (Feb 2, 2016)

i had a collection of stickers but my mom threw them away


----------



## nami26 (Feb 2, 2016)

soda caps


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Feb 2, 2016)

Kayleee. Your book collection is great. I also like the monopoly and pez. 

My miss no name is the blond. I couldn't find the blue one you mentioned, but I did see some other really creepy ones. Lol.


----------



## kayleee (Feb 2, 2016)

TheGreatBrain said:


> Kayleee. Your book collection is great. I also like the monopoly and pez.
> 
> My miss no name is the blond. I couldn't find the blue one you mentioned, but I did see some other really creepy ones. Lol.








This is the one I saw, but now that I look at it I see it's just an artist's rendition of the doll. So creepy haha!


----------



## tae (Feb 2, 2016)

the tears of internet debate victims.


----------



## Celestefey (Feb 3, 2016)

I collect plushies, figures, and amiibo! I also have a lot a few lucky cats, a lucky owl and fans and stuff too that have been given to me as gifts... But I decided not to take photos of them because I don't want people thinking I'm a weeaboo.  </3



Spoiler: Plushies









The Mike and Sully plushies were gifts from a friend, the Sylveon was bought from Comic Con in London, the Pikachu is from America, my pink alpaca was bought on eBay and the white one was bought in a shop in London, the cat Peach is from Amazon, the Hello Kitties were just random gifts given to me by my mum, and the Animal Crossing plushies are from Nintendo World!



I love all of my plushies but I think my favourite ones would be Cat Peach as well as all of the Animal Crossing ones I got from Nintendo World.



Spoiler: Amiibo and figures









I have wayyyy too many amiibo it's bad. I used to have a few more figures but I decided to get rid of some of them just because I didn't really want them anymore. I want to get a few more K-On ones too since I only have Azusa at the moment.





Spoiler: Close up of my Animal Crossing amiibo and Yarn Yoshi









I wanna try and collect all of the Animal Crossing amiibo tbh. But I'm happy with my collection so far.



now I probably am just coming across as a weeb nerd. ;v;


----------



## kayleee (Feb 3, 2016)

Celestefey said:


> I collect plushies, figures, and amiibo! I also have a lot a few lucky cats, a lucky owl and fans and stuff too that have been given to me as gifts... But I decided not to take photos of them because I don't want people thinking I'm a weeaboo.  </3
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love the animal crossing plushies you have! I only have one of Timmy or Tommy (idk which it's supposed to be) and I really want more!! So cute!


----------



## Celestefey (Feb 3, 2016)

kayleee said:


> I love the animal crossing plushies you have! I only have one of Timmy or Tommy (idk which it's supposed to be) and I really want more!! So cute!



Yeah they really are adorable! I wish I bought more actually since they were pretty cheap to buy at Nintendo World, and when you order them online it's so expensive. The Timmy/Tommy plushies are adorable too.

I love the Isabelle plush the most because it actually has a little bell on her headband which jingles.


----------



## kayleee (Feb 3, 2016)

Celestefey said:


> Yeah they really are adorable! I wish I bought more actually since they were pretty cheap to buy at Nintendo World, and when you order them online it's so expensive. The Timmy/Tommy plushies are adorable too.
> 
> I love the Isabelle plush the most because it actually has a little bell on her headband which jingles.



Yeah I wish they weren't so expensive to order online. I really want more of them but they are pretty pricey with shipping and everything  the Isabelle is adorable, I want her and Rover!


----------



## FleuraBelle (Feb 3, 2016)

I collect souvenirs from anime conventions. Specifically one called anime boston. The things I get from the convention consists of figurines, stuffed animals, charms, T-shirts, amiibos, food, cosplay and much more. I just really like that stuff. Cause I'm really into fandoms. I'm just one of those anime/fandom fans, y'know?


----------



## Kitty2201 (Feb 3, 2016)

I sort of collect Jewelry if that counts lol


----------



## kayleee (Feb 4, 2016)

Kitty2201 said:


> I sort of collect Jewelry if that counts lol



Nice! I kind of collect rings. I have a lot of them


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Feb 4, 2016)

Love that you're a book collector!

For me it's Stephen King. I have almost all his books on my kindle anyway which is how I mainly read them. But there's just something about having the actual physical copy of a book that I just love


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 4, 2016)

I'm collecting anime figures, plushies, amiibo cards, thigh high socks and cosplay outfits. 

If I remember, I'll post pictures when I get home.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh, and I collect skirts and dresses too!


----------



## Javocado (Feb 4, 2016)

I've been starting to collect Pokemon plushes and I have quite a lot of flannels as well.


----------



## kayleee (Feb 12, 2016)

I got another book for my collection a few days ago  it's a 1966 collectors second edition one volume version of the lord of the rings. It smells really old


----------



## sakuracrossing (Feb 12, 2016)

I collect plushies (alpacas or Rilakkuma or Tsum Tsums), amiibo cards, pokemon cards, comfy blankets, cute notebooks and stationary.


----------



## Chanyeol (Feb 12, 2016)

I collect books. I have about 30 Harry Potter books XD 
This is because I'm a Belgian, which means I'm a native Dutch AND French speaker, so I own 7 of each, which makes 14.
I bought the whole English set as well + I own several copies too, cause some covers are prettier than others,
then the illustrated version of The Philosopher's Stone came out and I just HAD to buy it.
On top of that, I'd like to buy the German copies as well, since I'm taking German classes at school and think it's time for me to read a book in order to practise the language.
My obsession will never stop.


----------



## SolaireOfAstora (Feb 12, 2016)

I like collecting wolf-related objects! I love wolves!


----------



## Becca617 (Feb 12, 2016)

Lots of games


----------



## toddishott (Feb 13, 2016)

I collect piggy banks and as of recently pop vinyls and amiibos!


----------



## Dorian (Feb 16, 2016)

I collect BJD's and enjoy giving them face-ups. I have about 35 I guess. I also collect spirited vessels from all over the world. I have dolls, masks, jewelry. People will contact me if they think an item is spirited and I will 'read' with the item via photographs. If they feel it is something they can't deal with, they send it to me and the spirit becomes part of our family.


----------



## Romaki (Feb 16, 2016)

I collect rocks, though I've been very lazy recently.


----------



## Charty (Feb 16, 2016)

I used to collect Living Dead Dolls. They're all in the loft now though. I also have a few Hot Toy action figures. I should sell/give away the LDD. I'm not sure they are even a thing any more...!


----------



## JasonBurrows (Feb 16, 2016)

I don't know if anyone knows this fact or not... But I collect amiibo.


----------



## Trundle (Feb 16, 2016)

JasonBurrows said:


> I don't know if anyone knows this fact or not... But I collect amiibo.



nice wifi speed 
how many amiibos do you have

- - - Post Merge - - -



Trundle said:


> nice wifi speed
> how many amiibos do you have


----------



## Lumira (Feb 16, 2016)

i used to collect erasers as a kid. the cute ones that are actually made into something, like an animal or a food. 
now they're just sitting and collecting dust in the corner of my room..


----------



## Zakarri (Feb 16, 2016)

I collect vinyl. It's not that big of a collection, but it's definitely growing. It spans 1950's - present which is cool though.



Spoiler: First Shelf














Spoiler: Neutral Milk Hotel Shelf











List if anyone's interested:

Algiers - Algiers
American Football - American Football
Animal Collective - Danse Manatee
Animal Collective - Feels
Animal Collective - Hollinndagain
Animal Collective - Prospect Hummer EP
Animal Collective - Strawberry Jam
Animal Collective - Sung Tongs
Arcade Fire - Funeral
Apples in stereo - The Discovery of a World Inside the Moone
Big Bill Broonzy - Big Bill Broonzy Sings Folk Songs
Black Sabbath - Paranoid
Blessed Feathers - There Will Be No Sad Tomorrow
Kate Bush - The Hounds of Love
Captain Beefheart - Safe as Milk
Car Seat Headrest- Teens of Style
Circulatory System - Mosaics Within Mosaics
Circulatory System - Signal Morning 
Death Grips - The Money Store
Death Grips - No Love Deep Web
Death Grips - The Powers That B
Deerhoof - Breakup Song
FKA twigs - LP1
Fleetwood Mac - Rumours
Nils Frahm - Spaces
George Harrison - Somewhere in England
A Hawk and a Hacksaw - You Have Already Gone To The Other World
Hot Chip - In Our Heads
J Dilla - Donuts
Cliff Martinez - Drive (Soundtrack)
Menomena - Friend and Foe
Nada Surf - High/Low
Nana Grizol - Love It Love It
Neutral Milk Hotel - In The Aeroplane Over the Sea
Neutral Milk Hotel - On Avery Island
of Montreal - Aureate Gloom
of Montreal - Hissing Fauna, Are You the Destroyer?
of Montreal - lousy with sylvianbriar
of Montreal - Paralytic Stalks
of Montreal - thecontrollersphere EP
Lee Scratch Perry - Super Ape
Ariel Pink - Pom Pom
Prince - Purple Rain
Jay Reatard - Blood Visions
TLC - CrazySexyCool
Torres - Sprinter
Xiu Xiu - Fabulous Muscles
Wilco - AM
Frank Zappa - Hot Rats

Bottom Shelf (all Neutral Milk Hotel):

On Avery Island (left, back)
Ferris Wheel on Fire EP  (in front of on Avery Island)
Everything Is EP (laid down flat)
In The Aeroplane Over the Sea (right, back)
Holland, 1945 / Engine single (small one, left)
You've Passed/Where You'll Find Me Now single (small one, middle)
Little Birds singe (small one, right)

I currently have these albums in the mail:

G.L.O.S.S - DEMO
Animal Collective - Centipede Hz
Animal Collective - Merriweather Post Pavilion
Animal Collective - Live at 9:30 boxset


----------



## Blue Cup (Feb 16, 2016)

Hard to say if I have a main collectible, but if I had to say I guess it'd be my Godzilla collection. I have a ton of figures and VHS and other things related to the big G. I just love him so much. 

I also have a complete Harvest Moon/Rune Factory collection. On top of that, I collect gaming memorabilia as well-- mainly anything related to Nintendo, Capcom, Square-Enix and Sega.

So yes, I collect things.


----------



## kelpy (Feb 17, 2016)

I collect things I like.
The end.


----------



## Kaziga (Feb 17, 2016)

I collect manga mostly atm, stickers, notebooks (gotta love redbubble notebooks)..
I used to collect neopet cards, club penguin merchandise (figurines, cards, and plushies).


----------



## kayleee (Feb 17, 2016)

Lumira said:


> i used to collect erasers as a kid. the cute ones that are actually made into something, like an animal or a food.
> now they're just sitting and collecting dust in the corner of my room..



I actually used to collect shaped erasers too as a kid I completely forgot about that until just now. I have no idea where they are though


----------



## mogyay (Feb 17, 2016)

i guess i collect make up


----------



## Vickie (Feb 17, 2016)

I collect different Winnie the pooh soft toys!! I have a ton of them on my bed, and is driving my boyfriend crazy!! haha


----------



## Kaioin (Feb 17, 2016)

When I was younger I used to specifically collect 2x1 Lego bricks, in various colours of course. I had potentially thousands of the damn things. I have no idea why.
Once the fascination with them wore off, it was Pixel Bricks. They were like a 1x1 Lego brick, except you could also join them by the sides by sliding them together (kinda like a jigsaw piece I guess). I had no where near as many of them but I still have them...

I don't really collect anything any more, though.


----------



## MayorBlueRose (Feb 17, 2016)

I collect Funko pop's and Disney Tsum tsum plushes xD


----------



## Biyaya (Feb 17, 2016)

I collect boxes, jars, miscellaneous pretty containers. I need to figure out what to put in them though; that's the only thing.


----------



## cIementine (Feb 17, 2016)

i collect disney tsum tsums. i currently have around forty mini ones and five medium ones.


----------



## MrPicklez (Feb 17, 2016)

Movie/concert ticket stubs. I used to have a cork board in my room covered with them.


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Feb 17, 2016)

NASCAR diecasts, I have a few hundred 1:64's


----------



## visibleghost (Feb 17, 2016)

when i was younger i collected nce looking erasers.. now i have a ton of erasers but theyre all really bad at actually erasing stuff because theyre low quality i guess sO thryre just lying around in a drawer in my room


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 17, 2016)

lencurryboy said:


> when i was younger i collected nce looking erasers.. now i have a ton of erasers but theyre all really bad at actually erasing stuff because theyre low quality i guess sO thryre just lying around in a drawer in my room



Ahh cool, I used to collect that and pretty keyrings sadly I lost most of them heh... 

But aside from much not much.. books maybe.


----------



## enchilada (Feb 17, 2016)

i collect them fine girl's phone numbers


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Feb 18, 2016)

Yes, I like to collect dreams


----------



## JellyLu (Feb 18, 2016)

Pokemon cards, Pikachu plush, and rubber ducks C:


----------



## gazea9r (Feb 18, 2016)

Let's see, lint and receipts. I have so many receipts oh my gosh. But hm, joking aside, I guess I collect Pokemon games (I am still missing a few but I'm not too worried about those yet), pens/markers, stickers, stationary sets that I always tell myself I'm buying because I'll use them but never do and they lay in my drawers, and hmmm let's think...Oh, I also collect makeup and face sheet masks. I don't wear makeup..I just have two drawers filled with makeup and one for face sheet masks just because x.x


----------



## kayleee (Mar 6, 2016)

Still interested in collections I have some great threads


----------



## skarmory (Mar 6, 2016)

Boring, I know, but I collect washi tape. 8) I also have a fair number of beanie babies, although I haven't bought an addition to that collection in quite awhile.


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Mar 7, 2016)

Ticket stubs from flights. Receipts for museums and landmarks. Documents such as medical bills from misadventures. Wilderness/camping permits. Like MrKisstoefur I have a bunch of stuff pinned to a corkboard right above my monitor and everything has a story behind it.

Oh yeah, and porter/stout bottles of beers I particularly enjoyed.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 7, 2016)

I collect sleep debt... in addition to the things I also posted. Oh and also washi tape and tapes in general, I have different kinds of duct tape, plastic tapes, so many kinds of different tapes....but I think that goes with art supplies which I hoard and think I already mentioned..


----------



## Mariah (Mar 7, 2016)

I collect Blythe dolls.


----------



## xiaoxiao (Mar 7, 2016)

I collect pretty keychains OuQ


----------



## MasqueradeAlice (Mar 7, 2016)

I low-key collect everything... If it's part of a set, I want all of that set. But I don't go out of my way to complete them. Thus why I have a million unfinished collections. The biggest one I'd say is book series. If I own one, I have to own the whole set.


----------



## Envy (Mar 7, 2016)

Woodwind and brass instruments. For real. My room is full of them in cases. I have to move them off of my bed to sleep, and not all of them are even in my room.

I also have a relatively small collection of G3 My Little Pony brushables (still quite a few), and a couple of G1s, too.


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl (Mar 7, 2016)

I collect dragon-themed items. If I'm correct, then I should have over twenty of them now. I technically also have a small collection of video-game-themed stuff, which I'll post in a minute or two.



Spoiler:  Sorry for the poor-quality pictures.



First of all, please ignore the random dragon plushie in there. I thought I moved it.


----------



## quietly-stuttered (Mar 7, 2016)

I collect Ball Jointed Dolls, Harry Potter merch, Hello Kitty merch, and anything from Studio Ghibli ~


----------



## Piezahummy (Mar 7, 2016)

Rocks . My life is so interesting . *cries in corner*


----------



## kayleee (Mar 7, 2016)

Piezahummy said:


> Rocks . My life is so interesting . *cries in corner*



What kind of rocks? Any interesting shapes or colors? Or just any rock you can get your hands on?


----------



## HungryForCereal (Mar 7, 2016)

i collect anything that is related to makoto tachibana. im the world's 1st makoto trash


----------



## Piezahummy (Mar 7, 2016)

kayleee said:


> What kind of rocks? Any interesting shapes or colors? Or just any rock you can get your hands on?



Mostly bright colours ! Mostly the ones I found at the beach . My most beautiful one is an orange rocks . SO BYOUTIFOL .


----------



## padfoot6 (Mar 7, 2016)

I used to collect stamps a long time ago, but I gave it up after a while.


----------



## kayleee (Mar 9, 2016)

Idk if I mentioned this already but I collect animal crossing amiibo cards lol... I just bought the series 1 and 2 collectors book binder thing yesterday.. I've put so much money into this crap wtf is wrong with me


----------



## Araie (Mar 9, 2016)

Right now, I'm trying to get as many Pokemon plushies that I can get my hands on. And yes. I love plush toys.


----------



## BetaChorale (Mar 9, 2016)

Specifically Teddy Bears. All shapes and sizes, I have over 140 of them, and each one has a name 
...Except my mom got a little mad at how much space the took up and i now have to keep them in boxes in the linen closet Q.Q


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 9, 2016)

Hmm I kinda collect manga 

I also buy a load of art, but would you really call that collecting? Idfk


----------



## jiny (Mar 9, 2016)

I also like collecting plush toys. I have a bunch from when I was little, but they're all in my garage now D:


----------



## meowlerrz (Mar 9, 2016)

Nothing physical, but I do have a collection of funny screenshots of things me, my friends or family has said. I have about 70 right now and it's nice to look back on it and laugh at the memories


----------



## uwuzumakii (Mar 9, 2016)

I collect amiibo, video games, Nintendo stuff, forum collectibles, when I was younger I collected Pokemon cards (I still kind of do) and sea shells. I also collect memes. Fite me.


----------



## Cass123 (Mar 9, 2016)

I play a tabletop game that I collect models for.


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Mar 9, 2016)

I already mentioned that I collect pop up books. I just found out they have a walking dead one. It looks awesome. I would love to get it for my collection.


----------



## kayleee (Aug 3, 2016)

I just added The Hobbit in Latin to my collection


----------



## watercolorwish (Aug 3, 2016)

i have a growing collection of foreign puffy stickers! i never use them tho ive only used like one sheet before

- - - Post Merge - - -

i also collect plushies! i like to order them from a bunch of different fandoms (i just ordered a puppycat plush two days ago, should be coming soon!!) the next plush i get is probably gonna be a undertale one (i pray they make napstablook plushies)


----------



## LilithLovoski (Aug 3, 2016)

I used to collect way too many things but I had too much stuff to store or display so I purged a lot of it recently. My two surviving (but diminished) collections are Pokemon paraphernalia (lanyards, pins, plush, mugs, pokeballs, and games of course), and my general plush collection which includes a prized four foot long white tiger.


----------



## AquaStrudel (Aug 3, 2016)

Erasers, shells, Pokemon plushies, and amiibos


----------



## vogelbiene (Aug 3, 2016)

I collect (hoard) stuffed toys, buttons, stickers and scrapbook paper. I rarely use the paper, buttons and stickers because I feel as though I would ruin the prettiness of it all- and what if I accidentally threw out whatever held those stickers/paper/buttons? It would be such a waste.
However, I place my stickers in a special book that is always kept separate from others, my buttons are all in jars and my paper packs are in a special folder dedicated to them.
My stuffed toys are just on my bed and in my cupboards quq I don't know how I fit on my bed tbh.


----------



## Tiny Kitten (Aug 3, 2016)

So i'm sure someone's done this but I've been collecting cards since I was 4, and I mean like pokemon cards yu-gi-oh cards, magic the gathering, even baseball cards. I just love how pretty they are. It's strange but I love them, I have two large trunks full, of just pokemon cards. ^w^


----------



## Shiny Spritzee (Aug 4, 2016)

I collect plushies, stickers (mostly ones of sweets/desserts) MLP and Tokidoki blind bag figures and Pok?mon cards.


----------



## Aniko (Aug 4, 2016)

Cats and troubles.


----------



## amanda1983 (Aug 4, 2016)

I have a Lego collection that is coming along nicely - The Lego Movie stuff is the main focus and my partner and I have most of the sets and figures released now. I also love the 3-in-1 creator house sets and some of the disney ones (though I loathe "mini dolls" and only the licenced chars stay, any friends mini dolls get donated, and visiting children use normal minifigs thank you so much!).

I collect art and craft supplies, I'm brilliant at finding sales and bargains and awesome stuff without trying.. but then feel like I'd be "wasting" ____ item to actually use it, which is obviously not a helpful way to think. I'm working on that. If it's too precious for me to use, then either I'm buying it to display (and need to have room for it), or I'm not buying it.

As an educator I also accumulate an astonishing amount of resources and materials for children to use. I find things everywhere, and people are always thinking of me when they see stuff, too, so I end up with shelves and boxes full of stuff that's too good to throw away.. but is just gathering dust until I'm able to work again. Luckily my nephew is in kinder and his teacher's are *thrilled* to take whatever items I offer. I just unloaded a very large, heavy crate of mostly sensory materials on them yesterday. Good thing they have a lot of storage room in that kinder!

Finally, I'm now collecting Animal Crossing cards and amiibos. Games, too, I guess - my partner is making noises about getting a GC and those first versions of AC before WW (and whatever else is needed to make those games run).


----------



## namiieco (Aug 4, 2016)

Plushies but I'm running out of space for them lol


----------



## Lyraa (Aug 4, 2016)

I collect manga and CD's. :3 I also like collecting the game boxes, because they're really cool to go back and look at. Digital copies are helpful in terms of not swapping game cartridges, but where's the box art you get to keep forever?;-;


----------



## Invisible again (Aug 4, 2016)

I collect manga and books. lol


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 4, 2016)

Can't post a picture, but I collect pins, stamps, Build A Bears, Jurassic Park merch, Aliens merch, My Little Pony merch, Pokemon merch, Animal Crossing merch, dragon things, and Animal Jam merch!


----------



## kayleee (Aug 4, 2016)

I love reading about everyone's collections! And remember, if you are able to post a picture I would loooove to see


----------



## Jeonggwa (Aug 4, 2016)

Plushies. I collect all characters from Amuse and San-x! Plus every type of cute bird. I also hoard traditional art supplies even though I'm a digital artist.
Recently got into collecting youkai in Youkai Watch if that counts lol.


----------



## LunarMako (Aug 4, 2016)

I made a thread similar to this here. Yours seems to be doing much better. Haha. 

I collect: 
*Books
*Pop Funko (Harry Potter, Doctor Who and recently started Supernatural). 
*Elephants


----------



## strawberrigod (Aug 5, 2016)

I collect books, games, mugs, and plushies! c: I'm planning on adding figurines. I recently ordered Sora and Shiro and some Otsumatsu figures from Crunchy Roll ^-^ Kind of expensive.. but so worth it <3


----------



## Crash (Aug 5, 2016)

seashells, so many seashells, and mermaid related things. i've also started collecting the ac amiibo cards against my better judgement & now i'm addicted ;;​


----------



## SolaireOfAstora (Aug 5, 2016)

The tears of my enemies after I---nvm


----------



## riummi (Aug 5, 2016)

Plushies, manga, games and I used to collect pokemon cards (tbh kinda jealous of my little cousin who has like a huge album of them)


----------



## Liamslash (Aug 6, 2016)

I've collected Lego, Pokemon cards, comics and video games


----------



## xara (Aug 6, 2016)

Lilo & Stitch merchandise, lps, and Tokidoki items


----------



## kayleee (Aug 6, 2016)

Just spent a decent amount of $ adding to my collection... I might post pictures of my newest additions when they arrive


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Aug 6, 2016)

I've collected the broken colored pencil tips from my pencil sharpener just because I was bored.


----------



## Milleram (Aug 6, 2016)

I have many collections, but I mainly collect Hello Kitty merchandise, Beatles/John Lennon memorabilia and Blythe dolls. I've also been buying a lot of anime stuff lately, particularly figurines of Levi from Attack on Titan.


----------



## cherrybombb (Aug 6, 2016)

i collect crystals


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Aug 11, 2016)

I collect videos into certain playlists.

Here's a GIANT one that collects music used in TF2 videos, and here's one half that size that collects every instance of Rock Paper Scissors I see on YouTube, from the game itself to reversals of "Dispenser" to just the two fingers.


----------



## cIementine (Aug 11, 2016)

evergrowing collection of tsum tsums over here.


----------



## oath2order (Aug 11, 2016)

I collect nothing.

Except in video games, I have massive collections in-game.


----------



## Aquari (Aug 11, 2016)

i collect rocks/minerals


----------



## vel (Aug 11, 2016)

used to collect rocks and pokemon cards. when i was in preschool my art teacher had me convinced that a white rock she gave me was from the moon. she was real nice, used to paint my nails every week <3


----------



## Emi_C (Aug 11, 2016)

I've started collecting pop vinyls from my favourite shows. It would be awesome to see animal crossing pop vinyls omg


----------



## kayleee (Sep 3, 2016)

you guys I just spent so much $ recently adding to my LOTR collection. idk whats wrong with me I need to be stopped


----------



## Nicole. (Sep 3, 2016)

I've been collecting amiibo cards over the past few months. Still haven't yet completed series one yet, ha!


----------



## hamster (Sep 4, 2016)

i guess i've got a pretty big collection of shades


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Sep 4, 2016)

I was trying to collect the little marvel figures from the kinder eggs but then they stopped putting them in 
I'm now trying to collect the little stuffed toys from the new film the secret life of pets, I was getting them from happy meals but they've stopped putting them in there as well now so I'm on eBay anytime I have some spare money


----------



## Antonio (Sep 4, 2016)

I collect the lost souls of the living


----------



## reririx (Sep 4, 2016)

I used to collect Pokemon cards, Yu-Gi-Oh cards, and stickers. 
Now I don't collect anything. Maybe memories??? LOL... PHOTOS? ^^


----------



## Aquari (Sep 4, 2016)

i collect toy hammers (or atleast try to)


----------



## jiny (Sep 4, 2016)

i collect tsum tsums


----------



## Aloha (Sep 4, 2016)

KH related stuff
-Play arts Kai figures
-Wayfinders
-Game cases
It's all on a shelf


----------



## nancysamuel104 (Jan 11, 2019)

I'm a big anime fan and I like to collect anime merchandises and apparels. Sorry right now I am unable to upload the picture of my collection(no bells ) but you can see my recently ordered 
Fairy tail zip up hoodie.


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 11, 2019)

Lolita dresses, games, crystals, ball-jointed dolls, and eventually Kira Imai postcards. 

I've been thinking about collecting old books too as of late.


----------



## moonbyu (Jan 11, 2019)

i like to collect gemstones and rocks.


----------



## Kikkoman (Jan 11, 2019)

pretty notebooks and journals! i never write in them but i just buy them for the cover


----------



## Bcat (Jan 12, 2019)

Regrets. And sins


----------



## Sweetley (Jan 12, 2019)

I collect merchandise from my favorite videogames and TV shows, mostly figurines and plushies.



Bcat said:


> Regrets. And sins


Oh, I kinda collect that too...


----------



## Aniko (Jan 12, 2019)

I collect troubles and cats.


I'm not rich enough to collect anything which is a good thing because I tend to be obsessional. (no kidding)
I own a few doujin of a mangaka I like. If I could collect anything I wanted I would need several houses and warehouses to store everything.

We could say, I also collect ancestors in my family tree, like all branches, all relatives, thousand of people...which make relationships a bit scary because now I can tell I'm more or less related to almost everybody in the province.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jan 12, 2019)

I used to collect bouncing balls. I have over 70 still. Sadly the ones with water + glitter inside lost all their shape 
I want to start collecting stickers, there are so many cute ones


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 12, 2019)

I collect quite a few things. Figurines, NES/N64 games, Super Mario merch, video tapes of 80s movies, records. When I get my own house I'm gonna start collecting old furniture too, probably stuff from the 50's-90's.


----------



## deSPIRIA (Jan 13, 2019)

started collecting vinyls not too long ago. i want to have a collection of shoegaze, space rock and psych rock records


----------



## LadyDestani (Jan 13, 2019)

I collect dolls, figures, statues, plushes, keychains, and any sort of merchandise I like based on my interests.

I have an extensive collection of Gone With the Wind music boxes as well as a few other collectible items like posters, Christmas ornaments, and dolls.

I also collect a couple of comic book titles...Kabuki, Sandman, and Death.


----------

